# Their First Live Mouse!!



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

last night i brought home a feeder mouse and threw it in the tank, It swam for about 20 mins, then i had to take it out. I waited another hour and threw it back in. 10 mins later they actually attacked it and ate it. there wasnt too much left of it. By the time i noticed they took it under i couldnt get my cam to the tank. But i took pics of the mess they made!!









hind legs and fur
View attachment 46084


head and spine
View attachment 46085


next time i will have a video cam ready!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nasty









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

where do you go to get those things, a pet shop or something? do you tell them that they are going to be feeder rats?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

PYROPYGO1 said:


> where do you go to get those things, a pet shop or something? do you tell them that they are going to be feeder rats?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually their purpose is to be sold as snake food anyways. That whats petshops around here do when the sell pinkies.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

looks like they just split him in half and left him there, maybe you shouls starve them for 2-3 days then throw it in.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Needless barbarianism.

Pac


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lol







i always wanted to do that


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

mine swam for 15 miuntes and i got bored. i started playing a video game, and the next thing i knew, the mouse was gone.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah i had to put him in there twice for them to eat it, they cleaned the carcus ecept the head and spine, there was not too much meat left on the bones!!!! next time i will have it video taped!!!!!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

nice shots


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow looks like it wasnt very succesful...


----------



## TheRealSNiger (Dec 25, 2004)

Watch your ammonia levels!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

my reds eat entire pinkies, my rhom just kills it and leaves it. no more pinkies for the rhom.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

From the photos it looks like they just torn the litttle guy in half :laugh: ! Must not have liked it...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa, a bit gruesome.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

great pics


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

i was content for their first Live mouse, they never got pinkies or fuzzies , so this was their first besideds feeders and misc fish i just threw in there for fun, Dont worry i check my levels like a religion, i test it everyday at work for free, so thats one advantage!! I am gonna fill them up on fish for a week and starve them for 3 days and drop one in and video tape it, so hopefully try number they will eat everything not just pick the meat off the bones.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

4 four inchers did that?


----------

